# Too much malolactic bacteria?



## joshs (Oct 1, 2014)

So the VP41 package I have is 2.5g and says its for 66 gallons.

I'm only inoculating 2- 6 gallon batches. Can I simply split it up half and half or will that over pitch?

Thanks all!

-Josh


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 1, 2014)

Right or wrong, I've pitched the whole packet in the past on 7-8 gallons. I don't think it has caused any issues. I've read you can store it in the freezer, but I've also read it doesn't store well.


----------



## Turock (Oct 2, 2014)

You can't pitch too much MLB. The only reason NOT to do it is cost. If you use more than recommended, your MLF will move along faster--which is not a problem.


----------



## joshs (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you all. I appreciate it!

Josh


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## UBB (Oct 2, 2014)

can I start my MF and oak at the same time or should I wait until the MF is complete before oaking?

*should be noted that oaking will be done via cubes this year not a barrel.


----------



## joshs (Oct 2, 2014)

UBB said:


> can I start my MF and oak at the same time or should I wait until the MF is complete before oaking?
> 
> *should be noted that oaking will be done via cubes this year not a barrel.



I plan to add some oak cubes when I start MLF later tonight.

This is from the more winemaking PDF on making red wine: "Oak cubes or staves may be added to your vessel during MLF (many winemakers feel that better integration of oak character can be achieved if oak is added during MLF, instead of during long term aging). "

-Josh


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 2, 2014)

joshs said:


> I plan to add some oak cubes when I start MLF later tonight.
> 
> This is from the more winemaking PDF on making red wine: "Oak cubes or staves may be added to your vessel during MLF (many winemakers feel that better integration of oak character can be achieved if oak is added during MLF, instead of during long term aging). "
> 
> -Josh



+1

A lot of commercial winemakers do their MLF in barrels.


----------



## homer (Oct 5, 2014)

Today, per MoreWine instructions, I mixed up the 50g of MLB nutrient and the 2.5 G of de-hydrated MLB, waited 15 minutes, poured in a small amount in some week old Pinot and had a full scale eruption, I mean a pink foam Pinot gusher. The three week old Whites gave nary a burp, go figure. bk


----------

